# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Sociedad de criadores de alpacas desmiente paralización promovida por seudos dirigentes

## Bruno Cillóniz

*El presidente de la Sociedad Peruana de Criadores de Alpacas y Llamas (SPAR), Héctor Carrasco Flores, manifestó que seudos dirigentes que dicen representar a productores alpaqueros vienen promoviendo protestas que buscan frustrar el apoyo directo del gobierno a través del Ministerio de Agricultura para reactivar este sector.*   _MINAG y alpaqueros coordinan desembolso de S/. 25 millones_ _para atender a pequeños productores._    El presidente de la Sociedad Peruana de Criadores de Alpacas y Llamas (SPAR), Héctor Carrasco Flores, manifestó que seudos dirigentes que dicen representar a productores alpaqueros vienen promoviendo protestas que buscan frustrar el apoyo directo del gobierno a través del Ministerio de Agricultura para reactivar este sector.  Precisó desde la localidad de Canchis (Cusco) que no se tiene previsto ninguna medida de fuerza por cuanto en la actualidad el gremio que preside viene impulsando la ejecución del convenio suscrito con el Ministerio de Agricultura para brindar apoyo a los criadores de alpaca.  En tal sentido, Carrasco desautorizó a quienes buscan atribuirse el liderazgo de los productores alpaqueros y alertó a los criadores no dejarse sorprender con paralizaciones y medidas de presión, cuando la mayoría de productores ha concretado líneas de crédito con el Agrobanco.  Indicó que a raíz de las reuniones sostenidas por la dirigencia del SPAR con el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, se acordó el desembolso de una línea de crédito de S/. 25 millones a través de Agrobanco para atender las necesidades financieras de los productores de alpacas y llamas, afectados por la caída de precios de la fibra.  Indicó que dichos recursos que provienen del pliego presupuestal del Ministerio de Agricultura servirán para brindar cobertura a los productores de fibra de alpaca, tal como fue anunciado hace menos de un mes por el ministro Leyton en reunión con los criadores de camélidos en Azángaro (Puno).  Por otro lado, el presidente del SPAR dijo que existe un apoyo adicional de S/. 26 millones concretado a través del Presidente del Consejo Ministros, Yehude Simon, que será destinado a la compra de 250 mil chompas de alpacas a los pequeños criadores del país.   *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Biofertil sac : Medioambiente y sociedad - ¿que hacemos? !!! Artículo: MTPE desmiente embargos a cuentas de trabajadores de las empresas azucareras Pomalca y Tumán Criadores de vicuña indefensos ante la ley Entregan 745 camélidos a criadores para repoblar especie en Pasco Ministro de Agricultura llama al diálogo a dirigentes agrarios de Cusco

----------

